# Suprecur and Down Regulation



## super9 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi

My consultant prescribed 0.5 ml of Suprecur for 6 days and then 0.2 ml for 10 days as he was away for a 10 days. However when I had my scan he said the body has skipped DR- Is this possible? as I have never heard  this before, my cons did mention this is not a bad thing- but can you shed any light as to why suprecur may not have worked.

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry don't understand what they mean by ths either, suggest you speak to them for a fuller explanation. I'm assuming you are still cycling and now on stimms? What treatment are you on as this may have a bearing on this?

Maz x


----------

